# Trojan Super Balloon Autocycle?



## fivewinx (Nov 4, 2007)

OK.... I hope you folks can help me, as I've been going crazy trying to identify my new wheels!  I got the coolest bike this weekend, but cannot find out anything on it, other than 1 obscure web reference that says this is a Schwinn. It does have the solid forks, as Schwinn is famous for, but the only label or badge on this bike is Trojan, and on the chain guard and other places it says "Super"... Its a ladies bike, balloon tires. I'm sure you all get the gist. But I cannot find anything other than Trojan mentioned in the UK. I am definitely in the USA. Here is a pic. Can anybody help me with an ID on this great bike?


----------



## eazywind (Nov 4, 2007)

*Roadmaster*

Looks like an early to mid 1950's Cleveland welding roadmaster bicycle. Marc


----------



## fivewinx (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thanks! So confusing! Roadmaster is Trojan?*

This is what is so mind boggling to me, all the different names. It sure does look like a Roadmaster, but the Trojan head badge is throwing me! Thanks for your help! :o


----------



## fivewinx (Nov 4, 2007)

*Talk about Replying to My Own post! ha! You are So right!*

I brought the bike inside, and really went over it and found.... a sticker which I swear wasn't there before that says Cleveland Welding Company, Master Weld, and middle says AMF. I also found these numbers (which I can't believe how hard they are to find), A78525 in larger text, and then a little 540. Maybe the last is the model #? This is so neat. My wife is now insisting that we keep "her" in the house during the cold weather! I have tried to argue that its lasted this long in a garage, but she really loves this bike! So, now off I go to learn how to do the restoration thing! At least we won't be bored this winter... I guess also, that maybe the "52" in that other number means 1952?


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like its in great original condition you might be able to clean the bike up and make it look really good. use this stuff called krud kutter goldz on the forum recommended it to me and it really works well.


----------

